# Rasputin!



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Boy, I have been scouring the internet looking for a cassock similar to Rasputin's. Found a couple that come awfully close but they cost between $200 -$300 for them. Do you know anyone who is a good sewer, preferably a seamstress or a tailor? They might be able to combine a couple of patterns and make one for you. I can't help you with the boots, as I have no idea what kind he wore. I can't seem to find any clear pics. of his feet/boots.

Good luck.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's something along the lines of the style, not cheap, (like HauntedWyo was mentioning) but it's a start for a pattern or style to hunt down? http://www.ccsutlery.com/store/union-frockcoat-chaplin.html


Or this little number, a lot cheaper, maybe less than historically accurate? 
https://www.historicalemporium.com/store/004618.php


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I've seen plenty of patterns, but that's quite a task!

It is important that you learn this important... _ritual_ before you don the costume, or else you won't convince anyone! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHLes2dUuEQ


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I've seen plenty of patterns, but that's quite a task!

It is important that you learn this important... _ritual_ before you don the costume, or else you won't convince anyone! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHLes2dUuEQ

Edit: I love Edmund's first post! You could always resell such a nice piece. The "mad scientist" looks good too!


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Edmund K said:


> Here's something along the lines of the style, not cheap, (like HauntedWyo was mentioning) but it's a start for a pattern or style to hunt down? http://www.ccsutlery.com/store/union-frockcoat-chaplin.html
> 
> 
> Or this little number, a lot cheaper, maybe less than historically accurate?
> https://www.historicalemporium.com/store/004618.php


That is almost perfect. Gah, that price tag is a bit much :/ I suppose I need to hone my sewing skills and just make it myself. 

Funny enough, I've got the Howie in white.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is a sewing pattern if you want to try and make one yourself. It's not dead on perfect, but it would work. 
https://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Pattern-Butterick-Cassock-32-34-36/dp/B004L606Q2


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

HauntedWyo said:


> Here is a sewing pattern if you want to try and make one yourself. It's not dead on perfect, but it would work.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sewing-Pattern-Butterick-Cassock-32-34-36/dp/B004L606Q2


Close enough to modify! Good call on this.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Here is one that is a bit cheaper already made. 
https://www.ivyrobes.com/clergy-cassock-robes-black.html


----------

